# app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1 compiiliert nicht[solv]

## Linubie

Hallo,

kurz vor dem Ende gibt dann ein Problem:

[code]

[100%] Linking CXX executable podofo-test

cd /var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508_build/test/unit && /usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++   -O2 -pipe -march=native -Wall -Woverloaded-virtual -Wswitch-enum -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wredundant-decls -Wreorder -Wno-deprecated-declarations  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/main.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ColorTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/DeviceTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ElementTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/EncodingTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/EncryptTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/FilterTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/FontTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/NameTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/PagesTreeTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/PageTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/PainterTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/TokenizerTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/StringTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/VariantTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/BasicTypeTest.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/TestUtils.cpp.o CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/DateTest.cpp.o  -o podofo-test  -L/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508_build/src -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508_build/src -rdynamic -lpodofo -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -lidn -lcrypto -lcrypto -ljpeg -lpthread -lfreetype -lpng -lz -ltiff -lfontconfig -lfreetype -lz -lidn -lcrypto -lcrypto -ljpeg -lpthread -lfreetype -lpng -lz -ltiff -L/usr/lib64 -lcppunit -ldl 

CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/main.cpp.o: In function `main':

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/main.cpp:42: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TestFactoryRegistry::getRegistry(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/main.cpp:84: undefined reference to `CppUnit::CompilerOutputter::CompilerOutputter(CppUnit::TestResultCollector*, std::ostream&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/main.cpp:100: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TextTestRunner::run(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, bool, bool, bool)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/main.cpp:91: undefined reference to `CppUnit::XmlOutputter::XmlOutputter(CppUnit::TestResultCollector*, std::ostream&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >)'

CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ColorTest.cpp.o: In function `ColorTest::testGreyConstructorInvalid()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:261: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:253: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ColorTest.cpp.o: In function `ColorTest::testRGBConstructorInvalid()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:416: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:376: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:426: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:386: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:396: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:406: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ColorTest.cpp.o: In function `ColorTest::testCMYKConstructorInvalid()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:605: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:583: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:594: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:539: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:550: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:561: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:616: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::TypeInfoHelper::getClassName[abi:cxx11](std::type_info const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:572: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::addDetail(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

CMakeFiles/podofo-test.dir/ColorTest.cpp.o: In function `ColorTest::testCopyConstructor()':

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:635: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:635: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:636: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:636: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:637: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:637: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:638: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:638: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:639: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:639: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:640: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:642: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:652: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:652: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:653: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:653: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:654: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:654: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:655: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:655: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:656: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:656: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:657: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:659: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:660: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:661: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:672: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:672: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:673: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:673: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:674: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:674: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:675: undefined reference to `CppUnit::SourceLine::SourceLine(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, int)'

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1/work/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508/test/unit/ColorTest.cpp:675: undefined reference to `CppUnit::Message::Message(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::

----------

## Linubie

Sorry habe gestern noch vergessen emerge --info etc zu posten

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.5 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.10.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.10.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_925_Processor-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8174732 total,   2532340 free

KiB Swap:     819196 total,    819196 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 16 May 2017 16:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

lokales

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

palemoon                                                                                                                                                                                                           

    location: /var/lib/layman/palemoon                                                                                                                                                                             

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

steam-overlay                                                                                                                                                                                                      

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay                                                                                                                                                                        

    masters: gentoo                                                                                                                                                                                                

    priority: 50                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

torbrowser                                                                                                                                                                                                         

    location: /var/lib/layman/torbrowser                                                                                                                                                                           

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3ds X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aim akonadi alsa amd64 apm avx berkdb blender bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr clamav cli corefonts cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr ebics emboss encode equalizer exif expat fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp git glamor gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gzip hbci hddtemp iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kwallet ladspa lame latex lcms libkms libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lua lua-cairo lua-imlib lzo mad midi mikmod mmap mms mmxext mng mod modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp multilib multislot musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ofx ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit portaudio ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime rar raw rdesktop readline redeyes scanner sdl sdl-sound seamonkey seccomp session slp sndfile snmp soprano sound sox speex spell sql sqlite ssl startup-notification steamruntime svg symlink syslog system-libvpx systemd szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tiff timidity truetype udev udisks udissk unicode unzip upower usb uvm v4l vcd vdpau videos vnc vorbis vpx wavpack webkit widgets wmf wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xft xine xinerama xml xmp xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid yahoo zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a" CURL_SSL="gnutls" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```
emerge podofo -av

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/podofo-0.9.6_pre20170508-r1:0/0.9.6_pre20170508-r1::gentoo  USE="boost -debug -idn -libressl {-test}" 0 KiB
```

----------

## misterjack

sorry, typischer fall von RTFM  :Razz: 

 *eselect news read 31 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2015-10-22-gcc-5-new-c++11-abi                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
> 
>   Title                     GCC 5 Defaults to the New C++11 ABI                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
> ...

 

bzw.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC#The_special_case_C.2B.2B11_.28and_C.2B.2B14.29

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_from_gcc-4.x_to_gcc-5.x#undefined_references_to_std::_cxx11

ergo dev-util/cppunit reemergen  :Wink: 

----------

